
The Perpetual Line-Up: Unregulated Police Face Recognition in America - Dowwie
https://www.perpetuallineup.org/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12738490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12738490)

